# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  تجربه،نكته،نظر درباره رشته كامپيوتر

## vandermond

سلام دوستان
من امسال كنكور دادم :تشویق:  و كم كم بايد انتخاب رشته بكنم. اين تاپيك رو زدم كه هر كي نظري ، تجربه اي و يا هر نكته اي در رابطه با رشته كامپيوتر(خصوصا نرم افزار) داره بگه تا به اين برادر كوچيكش :لبخند:  كمك كنه.

يه چيز ديگه هم ميخوام بدونم كه رشته كامپيوتر با فناوري اطلاعات چه تفاوتي داره؟

از تمام دوستاني كه نظرشون رو بدن پيشاپيش متشكرم...

----------


## vandermond

كسي اصلا مياد توي اين تالار؟؟؟

----------


## mohsensaghafi

سلام دوست عزیز.
مهندسی کامپیوتر رشته ساده ای نیست. فقط با عشق به این رشته می تونی از سختی هاش رد بشی و در اون موفق باشی. ببین که بهش عشق داری یا فقط دوستش داری.

تفاوتش هم با IT خیلی زیاده. IT در مورد نحوه استفاده از داده هاست یا بعبارتی استفاده از علم کامپوتر در سایر رشته ها. در ایران خیلی اسم در کرده ولی در دنیا در پایین ترین سطح از رشته های مرتبط با کامپوتر قرار داره. اگر نظر من را می خواهید باید بگم که اگر به رشته کامپیوتر عشق می ورزی در لیسانس چیزی جز مهندسی کامپوتر را انتخاب نکن. در ارشد هم دیگر خودت صاحب نظر شده ای و نظر دادن ما ارزشی ندارد.
موفق باشی و پیروز

----------


## pooyar

دو رشته نرم افزار و IT کاملا به هم مرتبط هستند. دقیقا مثل رشته های عمران و معماری. اینجا عمران مهندسی نرم افزاره و معماری همون IT.
در مورد بالاتر بودن یا پایین تر بودنشون نظری ندارم جز اینکه بگم در یک تیم به هر دو گروه نیاز هست. معمولا به این شکل هست که یک یا چند متخصص IT در مورد تکنولوژی ، سیستم مدیریت، هزینه ها و ... برای یک پروژه مبتنی بر فناوری اطلاعات با هم مشورت می کنند، بررسی می کنند و سپس هدایت یک تیم را به عهده می گیرند. 
تیم نرم افزاری هم در ادامه به پیاده سازی آنچه تصویب شده در چارچوب زمانی، هزینه ای و کیفیتی پروژه خواهد پرداخت.
هر دو گروه می توانند درآمد بسیار بالایی داشته باشند. مسئولیت های هر دو بسیار سخت و زیاد است.
فقط به عنوان یک تجربه، برای انتخاب هر یک از این دو رشته باید 
1- روحیه کار گروهی
2- انگیزه برای به روز رسانی دانش در حد بسیار بالا
3- پشتکار زیاد
در شما وجود داشته باشد.
در بدو ورود به دانشگاه نیازی به زبان انگلیسی ندارید اما برای ادامه و موفقیت هر چه بیشتر در طول دوره باید حتما زبان خود را تقویت کنید.
زمینه های کاری بسیار زیادی نیز برای فارغ التحصیل ها وجود دارد که صرفا به خود شخص مربوط است( منظورم خود اشتغالی است ) متاسفانه در سازمان ها دولتی حقوق مناسب و در خوری به متخصین این رشته ها پرداخت نمی شود.

----------


## m0hammad_01

> در مورد بالاتر بودن یا پایین تر بودنشون نظری ندارم جز اینکه بگم در یک تیم به هر دو گروه نیاز هست. معمولا به این شکل هست که یک یا چند متخصص IT در مورد تکنولوژی ، سیستم مدیریت، هزینه ها و ... برای یک پروژه مبتنی بر فناوری اطلاعات با هم مشورت می کنند، بررسی می کنند و سپس هدایت یک تیم را به عهده می گیرند. 
> تیم نرم افزاری هم در ادامه به پیاده سازی آنچه تصویب شده در چارچوب زمانی، هزینه ای و کیفیتی پروژه خواهد پرداخت.


سلام.
من هم در مورد برتری دو چیزی که ربط کمی با هم دارن نظری ندارم!

اما در مورد نظر دوست خوبمون.
عرض می کنم که خیر! این طوری که می فرمایین نیست. برای تولید یه نرم افزار,تیم توسعه خودش مدیر پروزه داره که کارهایی که گفتی رو انجام میده. در ضمن مسئولیتی که تحلیلگر سیستم داره خیلی سنگین تر از مدیر پروزست. به خاطره همینه که دستمزد تحلیلگر خیلی بالاست.(با ایران کاری ندارم)! البته بحث تیم تولید نرم افزار خیلی طولانیه.
چیزی که در مورد کارشناس it گفتین رو قبول دارم اما ربطی که به تولید نرم افزار داره رو نه.

متاسفانه تو ایران تعریف مناسبی از رشته مهندسی نرم افزار وجود نداره. این مشکل بین عامه و همینطور خود کارشناسان این رشته وجود داره.اینکه تحلیلگر کار تخصصی بسیار پیچیده ای هستش و نیاز به تجربه بالایی داره.طراح کاره خاص خودش رو میکنه.برنامه نویس هم همینطور.حتی کسی که تست رو انجام میده تخصص خودش رو می طلبه.تو رشته نرم افزار همه این زیر مجموعه ها وجود داره.
البته برای کارشناسی اینقدر تخصصی کسی کار نمیکنه(عموما).بیشتر تو کارشناسی باید با همی این ها کار کنی.ولی آخراش رو یکی تمرکز کنی.که ارشد به اون تخصص لازم برسی.

این جمله کاملا مهم رو هم فراموش نکنیم: "یه مهندس نرم افزار خوب باید اول یه برنامه نویسه خوب باشه "

----------


## vandermond

از همه دوستاني كه اينجا و يا پ خ دادند ممنونم.

اگه ميشه يه خورده هم روي ترتيب دانشگاهها صحبت كنيد. مهندسي نرم افزار كدوم بهتره به ترتيب اگه چهار پنج تايي بگيد ممنون ميشم.

----------


## kiani_behzad

دانشگاه شریف
داشنگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر
دانشگاه تهران
دانشگاه علم و صنعت

----------


## Mamdos

من از روی سابقه ای که از بچه های شهید بهشتی و علم و صنعت دارم، فکر میکنم که حداقل در نرم افزار، شهید بهشتی دانشگاه بهتری باشه. امسال نتایج قبولی کارشناسی ارشد شهید بهشتی در نرم افزار شاید از شریف هم بهتر بود.

----------


## |Smyty|

اصلا نرو این رشته؛ چه کاریه ؟ بازار کار نداره، دردسر زیاد داره آخرشم هیچی به هیچی ! چیزایی که میگنو میشه آدم خودش یاد بگیره دیگه :بامزه:

----------


## vandermond

باز هم ممنون از همه دوستان

حالا يه سوال ديگه :چشمک: 
ميخام بدونم براي بازار كار و .... هر كدومتون از ترم چند وارد بازار كار شديد (مهم نيست كار آموزي بدون حقوق بوده يا حرفه اي با حقوق بالا. مهم موقعي هستش كه جدي وارد كار عملي شديد).
البته ميدونم اين سوال يه خرده خصوصي هستش اگه ميخايد مال خودتون رو نگيد، مال دوست،آشنا يا هر كسي كه دوست داريد رو بگيد.
پيشاپيش ممنونم ازتون.

----------


## asefy2008

> اصلا نرو این رشته؛ چه کاریه ؟ بازار کار نداره، دردسر زیاد داره آخرشم هیچی به هیچی ! چیزایی که میگنو میشه آدم خودش یاد بگیره دیگه


به نظر من اگه کسی نتونه تو این رشته کار پیدا کنه نباید بی عرضگی خودش رو پای این رشته بگذاره. چند وقت پیش بود تو همین سایت یکی اومد لینکی که بهترین مشاغل دنیا رو از لحاظ مختلف مثل استرس کاری که وال استریت ژورنال اون رو اعلام کرده بود رو گذاشت و تا اون جا که من یادم هست 2 یا 3 تا از 10 شغل اول به رشته کامپیوتر مربوط میشد.(تو ایران که وضعیت شغلی این رشته خیلی بهتر از سایر رشته هاست.)

در نهایت نظر من هم مانند دوستان این هست که این رشته خیلی مشکله اگه عاشقی بیا تو این رشته. اگه می خوای مانند خیلی از دوستان مدرک بگیری این رشته رو فراموش کن. تو این رشته هم باید درس خون باشی و هم مدام اطلاعات جانبیت رو زیاد کنی. در ضمن باید صبور باشی چون ممکنه چند سالی به اون چیزی که می خوای نرسی ولی باید تلاشت رو ادامه بدی.
موفق باشی

----------


## pooyar

> سلام.
> من هم در مورد برتری دو چیزی که ربط کمی با هم دارن نظری ندارم!
> 
> اما در مورد نظر دوست خوبمون.
> عرض می کنم که خیر! این طوری که می فرمایین نیست. برای تولید یه نرم افزار,تیم توسعه خودش مدیر پروزه داره که کارهایی که گفتی رو انجام میده. در ضمن مسئولیتی که تحلیلگر سیستم داره خیلی سنگین تر از مدیر پروزست. به خاطره همینه که دستمزد تحلیلگر خیلی بالاست.(با ایران کاری ندارم)! البته بحث تیم تولید نرم افزار خیلی طولانیه.
> چیزی که در مورد کارشناس it گفتین رو قبول دارم اما ربطی که به تولید نرم افزار داره رو نه.
> 
> متاسفانه تو ایران تعریف مناسبی از رشته مهندسی نرم افزار وجود نداره. این مشکل بین عامه و همینطور خود کارشناسان این رشته وجود داره.اینکه تحلیلگر کار تخصصی بسیار پیچیده ای هستش و نیاز به تجربه بالایی داره.طراح کاره خاص خودش رو میکنه.برنامه نویس هم همینطور.حتی کسی که تست رو انجام میده تخصص خودش رو می طلبه.تو رشته نرم افزار همه این زیر مجموعه ها وجود داره.
> البته برای کارشناسی اینقدر تخصصی کسی کار نمیکنه(عموما).بیشتر تو کارشناسی باید با همی این ها کار کنی.ولی آخراش رو یکی تمرکز کنی.که ارشد به اون تخصص لازم برسی.
> ...



فرمایش شما درسته اما من در مورد نرم افزار حرفی نزدم. اگر با دقت بخونید می بینید که گفتم پروژه مبتنی بر IT . شامل نرم افزار، سخت افزار، بازاریابی، نیروی انسانی و .... هست.

حرف های شما هم کاملا قابل تاییده.

----------


## Mamdos

> باز هم ممنون از همه دوستان
> 
> حالا يه سوال ديگه
> ميخام بدونم براي بازار كار و .... هر كدومتون از ترم چند وارد بازار كار شديد (مهم نيست كار آموزي بدون حقوق بوده يا حرفه اي با حقوق بالا. مهم موقعي هستش كه جدي وارد كار عملي شديد).
> البته ميدونم اين سوال يه خرده خصوصي هستش اگه ميخايد مال خودتون رو نگيد، مال دوست،آشنا يا هر كسي كه دوست داريد رو بگيد.
> پيشاپيش ممنونم ازتون.


در مورد زمان شروع کار، معمولاً (حداقل بین کسانی که من دیدم یا هم‌دانشکده‌ای‌ها) سال سوم، چهارم شروع می‌کنند. البته نه به صورت استخدامی (حتی پاره‌وقت) بلکه معمولاً به صورت پروژه‌ای، چون انعطافش بیشتره. مثلاً از دوست و آشنا پروژه‌های کوچیک می‌گیرند و انجام می‌دهند. یا این که فقط تابستون‌ها. کار جدی استخدامی معمولاً از سال آخر (چهارم یا پنجم) یا بعد از فارغ‌التحصیلی شروع می‌شه.

البته در این موضوع جو دانشکده هم تأثیر زیادی داره. مثلاً طوری که من شنیده‌م در بعضی از واحدهای دانشگاه آزاد این جو هست که خیلی زود (سال اول یا دوم) کار رو شروع می‌کنند.

کارآموزی هم که حداقل در دانشگاه‌های دولتی اجباری هست هرچند خیلی‌ها می‌پیچونندش! ولی برای کسانی که واقعاً کارآموزی رو انجام می‌دهند این کار معمولاً در تابستان بعد از سال چهارم انجام می‌شه. (به عنوان یک نکته‌ی جانبی بی‌ربط! می‌تونید در اینجا لیست و گزارش کارآموزی‌های دانشکده کامپیوتر شریف را در چند سال گذشته ببینید، از منوی بالا سمت چپ گزینه‌ی «همه‌ی دوره‌ها» را انتخاب کنید)

----------


## mohsensaghafi

> اصلا نرو این رشته؛ چه کاریه ؟ بازار کار نداره، دردسر زیاد داره آخرشم هیچی به هیچی ! چیزایی که میگنو میشه آدم خودش یاد بگیره دیگه


سلام دوست عزیز.
که عشق آسان نمود اول ولی افتاد مشکلها...
به این سادگیی که شما می فرمایید نیست قربان. هزار اوضاع داره این کار کامپیوتر.

----------


## zhaleh.mp

کسی راجع به گرایشای معماری و هوش و اینده شون تو ایران اطلاعی داره به ما هم بده؟

----------


## mostafah110

سلام،
من خودم کامپیوتر نرم افزار دانشگاه فردوسی می خونم، به نظر من برای کسی که
1- عشقش برنامه نوشتنه 
2- صبر زیادی داره

خوبه.
راه ارشدش در ایران تا حدودی بازه، اما برای دکتری اگه درست و حسابی درس بخونی موفق میشی تا در یکی از بهترین دانشگاهها درس بخونی

به نظر من کامپیوتر و مخصوصا نرم افزار رشته ای است که اشباع نشده و اگر بتوانی ، مرد میدان باشی، حتما پیشرفت می کنی، 

سعی کن در فوق برنامه ها شرکت کنی، مثلا مسابقات acm، مسابقات روبوتیک، و...

اگه سوالی هم به صورت موضوعی دارید، از من بپرس ، خیلی خوشحال میشم جوابگو باشم،

یا علی
نیمه شعبان مبارک

----------


## mostafah110

> اصلا نرو این رشته؛ چه کاریه ؟ بازار کار نداره، دردسر زیاد داره آخرشم هیچی به هیچی ! چیزایی که میگنو میشه آدم خودش یاد بگیره دیگه


کاملا اشتباهه
من که اصلا این طوری برام نبوده!!!! :متعجب:

----------


## mostafah110

> کسی راجع به گرایشای معماری و هوش و اینده شون تو ایران اطلاعی داره به ما هم بده؟


تا اون جایی که من می دونم، هوش خوبه، معماری نه...

----------


## vandermond

> سلام،
> من خودم کامپیوتر نرم افزار دانشگاه فردوسی می خونم


از اين دانشگاه و مخصوصا وضعيت رشته نرم افزار و كلا كامپيوتر اون راضي هستيد؟
سطح دانشجوها چه طوره؟
كلا فكر ميكنيد رده چندم هستش براي اين رشته؟

----------


## mostafah110

> از اين دانشگاه و مخصوصا وضعيت رشته نرم افزار و كلا كامپيوتر اون راضي هستيد؟
> سطح دانشجوها چه طوره؟
> كلا فكر ميكنيد رده چندم هستش براي اين رشته؟


این دانشگاه از لحاظ جو درس خواندن، بسیار خوب است... وضعیت رشته نرم افزار کمی ز سخت افزار بدتر است و اساتید مجربی ندارد، اما اساتیدی که آمده اند ، بسیار مشتاق و فعال هستند ، مخصوصا استاد هوش مصنوعی که این ترم داشتیم، آقای هراتی...

سطح دانشجوهایی که بامن بودند بسیار خوب بود، البته افرادی که بالا بودند (به قول خودمون خر خون) کم بودند و به همان نسبت ضعیف هم کم، اما دانشجوهای متوسط مثل خودم زیاد هستند و به نظر من این طوری بهتره...

به نظر من بعد از تهران ، دوم هست...
البته اینهایی که گفتم ، نظر خودم هست، 

یا علی...

----------


## dll1024

همون طور که دوستای دیگمون گفتن تو این رشته عشق و علاقه حرف اول رو میزنه، بعد هوش و چیزای دیگه.
من خودم رشته نرم افزارم و از این که این رشته رو انتخاب کردم بسیار خوشحالم.
درسهای بسیار شیرینی داره (غیر از عمومی ها)
در مورد کار هم تو همه رشته ها پی گیری مهمه.
که بعضی ها توقع دارن بشینن تو خونه و کار بیاد در بزنه. یا یه استخدامی برن و قبول بشن.
نه
تو این رشته باید حرفی واسه زدن داشته باشی، وگرنه خیلی که تلاش کنی جات پشت یه میز اداره دولتی و کارای مسخره اداری با حقوقه ثابته ماهیانه میشه، به جای درآمدهای هنگفتی که تو این رشته هست.
و چیز دیگه این که بهتره اگه اومدی تو این رشته به فکر خود اشتغالی باشی
و هم چنین کار گروهی همراه با مدیریته درسته که سرعت و کیفیت رو بالا میبره.
و دیگه اینکه فعالیتت تو این رشته مسئولیت در برابر همه جهانیان داره، نه یک نفر یا یک گروه!

----------


## vandermond

با تشكر از همه دوستاني كه همكاري كردن. با توجه به اينكه ديگه كم كم وقت اعلام نتايج كنكور هستش، اگه دوستان نكته اي مد نظرشون هست كلا درباره نرم افزار و آي تي و خصوصا براي انتخاب رشته اگه تجربه يا نظر خاصي دارند لطف كنن و من و دوستاني كه اين تاپيك براشون مفيد هستش رو ياري كنن. 
پيشاپيش ممنونم ازتون :چشمک:

----------


## vandermond

سلام به تمامي دوستان
نتايج كنكور اومد :لبخند گشاده!: . البته كنكور سراسري رو ميگم. حدود رتبه ام رو ميگم شما بگيد نرم افزار يا آي تي كدوم دانشگاه ميتونم برم. حدود رتبه: 600 تا 800 منطقه 1
لطفا دانشگاهها رو به ترتيب بگيد. ترتيب سطحشون توي رشته هاي كامپيوتر.

----------


## silverfox

منم 1620 شدم می خواستم هم ترتیب دانشگاه ها رو بدونم تو گرایش های مختلف هم اینکه فکر کنم امیر کبیر بود با یه جا دیگه یادم نیست کجا نرم افزار و سخت افزارش از اول جدا نیست مثل اینکه یه کامپیوتر داره بعد جدا می شه جریانش چیه این!بعد هوش مصنوعی و شبکه در کدوم دانشگاه ها بهتره از نظر استاد و کلا جو دانشگاه و ...

----------


## vandermond

دوستان با توجه به طولاني شدن تاپيك و مبحث جديد، تاپيك جديد زير رو ايجاد كردم. لطفا سوال و جواب ها درباره انتخاب رشته و ...  كنكور سراسري 89 رو اونجا مطرح كنيد(از جناب silverfox هم عذر ميخام اگه سوال رو اونجا مطرح كنيد فكر ميكنم بهتر باشه):
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...53#post1054453

----------


## vandermond

سلام دوستان
مثل اينكه تاپيكي كه ايجاد كردم رو پاك كردن :عصبانی: . توي همين تاپيك ادامه ميديم.
لطفا سوال جناب silverfox در پست 24 و همچنين سوال من توي پست 23 رو جواب بديد. 
ممنون از همكاري تون.



ويرايش: رتبه دقيق من: 695  منطقه 1

----------


## mike

شما با این رتبه خوب به رشته های دیگه هم فکر کردین

----------


## vandermond

> شما با این رتبه خوب به رشته های دیگه هم فکر کردین


راستش رو بخاي هنوز درباره بقيه رشته ها اطلاعات خوبي ندارم. و فعلا علاقه من نرم افزار هستش. اگه يه جايي سراغ داريد كه درباره رشته ها كامل توضيح داده باشه(نه مثل سامان رشته كه چند خط كوتاه هستش)، بگيد لطفا.
اگه رشته خاصي هم مد نظرتون هست بگيد و بگيد كه چرا به نظرتون خوبه و يه اطلاعات كلي اگه ممكن بود. 
روي كمكتون حساب ميكنم :چشمک: .

----------


## Mamdos

تجربه‌ی من اینه که آدم توی هر رشته‌ای بره می‌تونه بهش علاقمند بشه! تمام رشته‌ها قسمت‌های جالب و قسمت‌های خسته‌کننده دارند. رشته‌ی من IT بود اما تا سال دوم-سوم هنوز نمی‌دونستم که IT دقیقاً چیه! ولی بعد که آشنا شدم بهش علاقمند شدم. بعد علائق دیگه‌ای هم برای من مطرح شد و در مورد هر رشته‌ای مطلب می‌خوندم بهش علاقمند می‌شدم، حتی رشته‌های علوم انسانی. در درس‌های دانشگاه هم هر درسی را که می‌گذارندم به آن رشته علاقمند می‌شدم، مثلاً وقتی سیستم عامل گذراندم کلی به این زمینه علاقمند شدم. بعد که هوش مصنوعی را گذراندم به آن علاقمند شدم، بعد شبکه، بعد یک درس اختیاری از دانشکده اقتصاد گرفتم به اقتصاد علاقمند شدم، بعد به مهندسی نرم‌افزار و مدیریت پروژه، بعد به سیستم‌های چندرسانه‌ای و پردازش تصویر، بعد به مدیریت استراتژیک IT و بعد معماری سیستم‌های اطلاعاتی. و این روند همچنان ادامه دارد!
چیزی که ازش مطمئنم اینه که خیلی از علاقه داشتن‌ها و به خصوص علاقه نداشتن‌ها، از روی کم‌اطلاعی هست. من هرگز وقتی همسن شما بودم هیچ تصوری از مهندسی نرم‌افزار (رشته‌ی فعلی‌ام) نداشتم و اصلاً نمی‌توانستم تصور کنم کارشناسان فناوری اطلاعات (رشته کارشناسی‌ام) چه کار می‌کنند، چون از کامپیوتر فقط ویندوز و فوتوشاپ دیده بودم و برنامه‌نویسی معمولی. بنابراین پیشنهاد می‌کنم یک تحقیق مفصل بکنید. خود من قبل از انتخاب رشته‌ی کارشناسی، یک کتاب معرفی رشته‌ها خوندم. ولی هرچقدر هم که تحقیق بکنید، باز هم «دید» کافی به دست نمی‌آرید! چون رشته‌ها خیلی عمیق‌تر از این هستند که با خوندن یک متن چند صفحه‌ای بشه راجع به اون‌ها دید کافی به دست آورد. بهترین راه اینه که یک آدم علاقمندی که خودش در آن رشته (هم در جنبه‌ی دانشگاهی و هم کاری) صاحب‌نظر باشد گیر بیاورید و از او بخواهید برایتان مفصل توضیح بدهد و به شما در انتخاب رشته کمک کند. شرکت در اردوهای معرفی که این روزها دانشگاه‌ها می‌گذارند (مثل این) می‌توانند خیلی کمک کند و «دید» بدهد.
بنابراین چون به دست آوردن دید نسبت به رشته‌ها کار سختیه، به نظر من آدم باید علاوه بر علاقه به رشته‌ها، فاکتورهای دیگه‌ای رو هم مشخص کنه: این که هدفش از درس خوندن چیه؟ آیا می‌خواد پولدار بشه؟ آیا می‌خواد منزلت اجتماعی به دست بیاره؟ آیا می‌خواد به کشورش خدمت کنه؟ آیا می‌خواد کار آکادمیک (پژوهش) بکنه یا جایی کار کنه؟ آیا از کار جدید و چالش‌برانگیز خوشش میاد یا می‌خواد یک کار کم‌دردسر و راحت و کلیشه‌ای داشته باشه؟ آیا می‌خواد در ایران بمونه یا در خارج زندگی کنه؟ جواب دادن به این سؤال‌ها دید بهتری به آدم می‌ده.
به طور خلاصه مشخص کنید که چه تصوری از آینده‌ی ایده‌آلتان دارید. علایق ممکن است بر اثر اتفاقات و کسب اطلاعات جدید عوض شوند (من زمانی از نرم‌افزار بدم می‌آمد اما الان رشته‌ام نرم‌افزار است و کاملاً از آن راضی هستم) اما این تصور از آینده کمابیش یکسان می‌مونه، کما این که هنوز هم تصور من از آینده‌ی آرمانی خودم خیلی با زمانی که انتخاب رشته برای کارشناسی می‌کردم فرقی نکرده.

اما در کل فکر کنم این که آدم در هر لحظه دنبال علاقه‌ش بره چیز بدی نباشه، به این شرط که به روی علاقه‌ها و ایده‌های جدید پذیرا باشه و خودش رو نبنده.
این رو من قبلاً در یک پست نقل کرده بودم:



> در ضمن بد نیست این صحبت‌های یک برنده‌ی نوبل فیزیک رو که سه سال پیش اومده بود دانشگاه شریف بخوانید:
> «زمینه‌ای را برای یادگیری بیشتر انتخاب کنید که واقعاً از انجام آن لذت می‌برید. چون وقتی در آن موقعیت قرار می‌گیرید سخت کار می‌کنید و ساعت‌های زیادی روی آن وقت می‌گذارید و بنابراین نتیجه‌ی خیلی خوبی به دست می‌آورید که باعث بازخورد مثبت برای شما می‌شود. این را به شما اطمینان می‌دهم. همچنین باید بگویم که از تغییر نظرتان نترسید. تعداد خیلی کمی از ما در سنین ۱۹ تا ۲۲ سالگی مطمئن هستند که در شش هفت سال آینده‌شان واقعاً چه کاری می‌توانند بکنند. اگر فرصت جدیدی به دست آوردید به سوی آن تغییر جهت دهید. خیلی عاقلانه است که همیشه فکرتان را باز بگذارید و اجازه دهید فرصت‌ها و ایده‌های جدید از راه برسند. از تغییر نظرتان نترسید.»

----------


## silverfox

می خواستم از صاحب تاپیک بپرسم بحث در مورد دانشگاه ها هم اینجا بشه یا نه؟!

----------


## vandermond

> می خواستم از صاحب تاپیک بپرسم بحث در مورد دانشگاه ها هم اینجا بشه یا نه؟!


دوست عزيز اگه منظورتون از صاحب تاپيك من هستم، بايد بگم كه اين تاپيك براي سوال و جواب و كلا براي بچه هايي هستش كه ميخان انتخاب رشته كنن. دوستان و اساتيد ديگر هم كه لطف ميكنن و جواب ميدن. هر سوالي در اين رابطه داريد بپرسيد. تاپيك مال همه ماست (نه فقط من).
من طي صحبت هايي كه داشتم با چند نفر، يه خورده نسبت به نرم افزار شك كردم، بعضي ها ميگن بازار كار نداره. بعضيها ميگن الان علاقه داري، چند سال ديگه فقط مجبوري ادامه بدي و علاقه ات كم ميشه. البته همونطور كه جناب Mamdos گفتن، دليل اصلي علاقه من به نرم افزار اينه كه حداقل يه خورده شناختمش. ولي مثلا رشته هايي مثل برق و مكانيك و عمران و ... رو فقط در حد تعريف كلي ميشناسم. الان مثلا يه خورده به برق هم دارم علاقه مند ميشم(يه خورده تحقيق كردم). راستش نميدونم اگه قرار باشه با هر رشته اي كه آشنا بشم، علاقه مند بشم، نميدونم چي ميشه. البته مشاوره و ... هم ميخام برم، ولي باز هم نياز به يك ديد وسيع نسبت به رشته ها دارم. اگه در اين زمينه مرجع خوبي ميشناسين بگين لطفا.
در ضمن جناب silverfox، سوال پرسيدن من دليل نميشه كه شما سوالتون رو نپرسيد. شما هم بپرسيد، دوستان لطف ميكنن و جواب ميدن.

----------


## modirmasool

> دوست عزيز اگه منظورتون از صاحب تاپيك من هستم، بايد بگم كه اين تاپيك براي سوال و جواب و كلا براي بچه هايي هستش كه ميخان انتخاب رشته كنن. دوستان و اساتيد ديگر هم كه لطف ميكنن و جواب ميدن. هر سوالي در اين رابطه داريد بپرسيد. تاپيك مال همه ماست (نه فقط من).
> من طي صحبت هايي كه داشتم با چند نفر، يه خورده نسبت به نرم افزار شك كردم، بعضي ها ميگن بازار كار نداره. بعضيها ميگن الان علاقه داري، چند سال ديگه فقط مجبوري ادامه بدي و علاقه ات كم ميشه. البته همونطور كه جناب Mamdos گفتن، دليل اصلي علاقه من به نرم افزار اينه كه حداقل يه خورده شناختمش. ولي مثلا رشته هايي مثل برق و مكانيك و عمران و ... رو فقط در حد تعريف كلي ميشناسم. الان مثلا يه خورده به برق هم دارم علاقه مند ميشم(يه خورده تحقيق كردم). راستش نميدونم اگه قرار باشه با هر رشته اي كه آشنا بشم، علاقه مند بشم، نميدونم چي ميشه. البته مشاوره و ... هم ميخام برم، ولي باز هم نياز به يك ديد وسيع نسبت به رشته ها دارم. اگه در اين زمينه مرجع خوبي ميشناسين بگين لطفا.
> در ضمن جناب silverfox، سوال پرسيدن من دليل نميشه كه شما سوالتون رو نپرسيد. شما هم بپرسيد، دوستان لطف ميكنن و جواب ميدن.



منم مثل شما هستم. پیشنهاد میکنم معرفی رشته های سایت gozine2.ir رو حتما بخونین.

----------


## vandermond

> منم مثل شما هستم. پیشنهاد میکنم معرفی رشته های سایت gozine2.ir رو حتما بخونین.


ممنون دوست عزيز. آره از چند نفر ديگه هم شنيدم. و رفتم خوندم. بد نبود. نسبت به چند سال پيش كه خونده بودم جديد و كامل تر بود. من الان فكر ميكنم برم برق و گرايش كنترلش كه يه خورده به برنامه نويسي و ... هم شايد نزديك هستش. نميدونم دقيقا. بين برق و نرم افزار هنوز هم موندم.
هنوز دارم تحقيق ميكنم. اميدوارم همه كنكوري ها يه رشته اي برن كه تا آخرش توي همون رشته با علاقه بمونن. 
فعلا......

----------


## silverfox

من شکی در نرم افزار خوندنم ندارم،فکر می کنم الان داره کم کم کشورمون هم به سمتی می ره که نیازش به نرم افزار های مختلف در قسمت بانکداری،یا مثلا سیستم هایی مثل کارت سوخت،مبادلات اینترنتی،سیستم نامه نگاری های اداره های دولتی،همین کنکور هم تا چند سال پیش نه اینترنتی ثبت نام می شد نه نتایج اینترنتی بود،این سیستم آمار و کلا استفاده فروشگاه ها و مغازه ها و مدارس و افراد از کامپیوتر داره بیشتر می شه...خیلی ها به منم گفتن برق یا مکانیکم شاید قبول شی اونارو بزن نرم افزارو بعدن کار می کنی خودت یا مثلا فلان قسمت رشته برق خیلی مطالب مرتبط به نرم افزار داره ازون طرف هم گفتن که الان فکر می کنی می ری دانشگاه همون چیزای بروزی که کار کردی و دوست داری رو بهت درس می دن ولی می بینی که موضوعاتی از رده خارج درس داده می شه و مثلا .net به صورت واحد اختیاری هست...با این حال من تصمیمم هنوز روی نرم افزاره و حتی it هم نه!من زندگیم کامپیوتره!منم هنوز اطلاعات زیادی در مورد گرایش هایی مثل شبکه یا هوش مصنوعی ندارم اسمشون که قشنگه :دی! ولی نمی دونم مطالبی که در هوش مصنوعی تدریس می شه چقدر به روز و کاربردی هست...
یه جورایی از سوالم هم منصرف شدم چون چند روز دیگه موقع انتخاب رشتس به نظرم میاد اونقدر ازین تاپیک استقبال نشد کسی در مورد دانشگاه ها و گرایش ها و استاد ها و اینجور چیزا توضیح نداد و راهنمایی نکرد خیلی...
(منظورم از صاحب تاپیک هم شما بودی که تاپیک رو زدی که به جواب سوالات برسی حالا اینکه من سوالی بپرسم که سوال نباشه در صورت تمایل نداشتن شما نیاز به تاپیک جدا داشت :دی)

----------


## mike

بهترین کسی که می تونه در مورد کیفیت تدریس اساتید و امکانات یه دانشگاه به شما راهنمایی بده ، دانشجویان اون دانشگاه هستن. پس شما بایستی اول مشخص کنی که تو رنج کدوم دانشگاهی تا شاید کسایی که با اونجا آشنان شما رو راهنمایی کنن

----------


## Faeze_7

معمولا از ترم 4و 5 راحت می تونی به عنوان شغل بهش نگاه کنی... بعد از کارآموزی راحت کارتو ادامه می دی!

----------


## Faeze_7

رشته نرم افزار طوریه که اگه واقعا با عشق دوسش داشته باشی ازش سیر نمی شی! هرروزم علاقه ت بیشتر می شه، نه اینکه کمتر شه! اما باید واقعا کد نویسیو اینارو دوست داشته باشی اون وقته که با یه کمی تلاش بهترین رشته ت می شی!

----------


## mostafah110

بیا مشهد پیش خودم 
*vandermond*

----------


## modirmasool

> بیا مشهد پیش خودم 
> *vandermond*


شما از آخر زاهدانی هستی یا مشهدی؟ :متفکر:

----------


## vandermond

> بیا مشهد پیش خودم 
> *vandermond*


ببخشيد دوست عزيز
ولي ميگن (!) كامپيوتر فردوسي مشهد زياد قوي نيست. در ضمن من تهران يا اميركبير احتمال خيلي زياد ميتونم كامپيوترش رو قبول بشم. مهم براي من اين هست كه برم كامپيوتر يا نه. نتيجه جديدي كه تا حالا رسيدم بين عمران و كامپيوتر ( :متعجب: ) موندم. براي بازار كار عمران رو ميگم. و از لحاظ دانشگاه هم تقريبا فرقي برام نداره يعني تهران و اميركبير عمران هم احتمال زياد قبول ميشم.
از همه دوستان عذر ميخام كه بحث عمران رو مطرح كردم. نميدونم راستش ولي طي اين چند روز محبوبيت كامپيوتر برام افت كرده و فكر بازار كار و راستش رو بخاين درآمد و ....... اصلي ترين دليلش هست.اين هم من هستم طي اين چند روز :  :گیج:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> ولي ميگن (!) كامپيوتر فردوسي مشهد زياد قوي نيست.


چي؟؟؟؟؟؟

قوي ترين اساتيد كامپيوتر و رياضي كاربردي ايران تو دانشگاه فردوسي مشهد هستن.
دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان، دانشگاه آزاد قزوين

----------


## modirmasool

آیا چیزهایی که در رشته ی کامپیوتر ،دانشجو یادمیگیره عملا بدردش میخوره؟ آخه من خیلی شنیدم که میگن اگه همون 4 سال رو رو کار عملی وقت بذاری خیلی بیشتر پیشرفت می کنی.
ممنون.

----------


## sarkhosh

> ببخشيد دوست عزيز
> ولي ميگن (!) كامپيوتر فردوسي مشهد زياد قوي نيست. در ضمن من تهران يا اميركبير احتمال خيلي زياد ميتونم كامپيوترش رو قبول بشم. مهم براي من اين هست كه برم كامپيوتر يا نه. نتيجه جديدي كه تا حالا رسيدم بين عمران و كامپيوتر () موندم. براي بازار كار عمران رو ميگم. و از لحاظ دانشگاه هم تقريبا فرقي برام نداره يعني تهران و اميركبير عمران هم احتمال زياد قبول ميشم.
> از همه دوستان عذر ميخام كه بحث عمران رو مطرح كردم. نميدونم راستش ولي طي اين چند روز محبوبيت كامپيوتر برام افت كرده و فكر بازار كار و راستش رو بخاين درآمد و ....... اصلي ترين دليلش هست.اين هم من هستم طي اين چند روز :


عمران را انتخاب کنید .بهتر از نرم افزار هست چون فارغ تحصیلهای کمتری نسبت به نرم افزار  داره  بدلیل اینکه دختران کمتر وارد این رشته میشوند یا نمیتوانند :چشمک: 
میدونید که خانمهای فازغ التحصیل نرم افزار  حاضرند با حقوق کم  هم کار کنند .
اگر سرمایه هم دارید که  بنظرم عمران را صد در صد انتخاب کنید

موفق باشید.

----------


## parnian~parnian

میدونین چیه ؟ یه روز یکی از اساتید ما (توی یکی از دانشگاهای دولتی) وقتی ازش پرسیدم چه گرایشی رو برای ارشد انتخاب کنم (از کامپیوتر) که بازار خوبی داشته باشه حرف جالبی زد :
گفت : این بستگی به خود شخص داره یکی از همه چیز ها حد اکثر استفتاده رو میکنه ولی یکی نه.
به نظر من بحث سر عمران و کامپیوتر و علوم پایه و .................... ببخشیدا ولی بحث چرتیه این بستگی به خود طرف داره

----------


## abtin5

سلام
منم كه كنكور دادم و 1044 سهميه 2دم و حالا به احتمال 70 درصد تهران و 100 درصد علم و صنعت رشته كامپيوتر قبولم.
ميگن IT فقط 15 واحد با نرم افزار فرق داره.درسته يا نه؟

ولي يه سؤال: تو خارج هم كامپيوتر بازار كار داره نه؟آخه با اين اوضاع اقتصادي هنوز از رونق نيفتاده كه!
ممنون.

----------


## mostafah110

> شما از آخر زاهدانی هستی یا مشهدی؟


دوست عزیز ، من مشهد درس می خونم، زاهدان هم زندگی!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mostafah110

> ببخشيد دوست عزيز
> ولي ميگن (!) كامپيوتر فردوسي مشهد زياد قوي نيست. در ضمن من تهران يا اميركبير احتمال خيلي زياد ميتونم كامپيوترش رو قبول بشم. مهم براي من اين هست كه برم كامپيوتر يا نه. نتيجه جديدي كه تا حالا رسيدم بين عمران و كامپيوتر () موندم. براي بازار كار عمران رو ميگم. و از لحاظ دانشگاه هم تقريبا فرقي برام نداره يعني تهران و اميركبير عمران هم احتمال زياد قبول ميشم.
> از همه دوستان عذر ميخام كه بحث عمران رو مطرح كردم. نميدونم راستش ولي طي اين چند روز محبوبيت كامپيوتر برام افت كرده و فكر بازار كار و راستش رو بخاين درآمد و ....... اصلي ترين دليلش هست.اين هم من هستم طي اين چند روز :


نگاه کن، نه به نظر من این طور نیست، الآن عمران در ایران کاملا اشباع شده، و قبولی در کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا خیلی سخته، در ضمن کی گفته کامپیوتر بازار کار نداره، برادر من بهترین بازار کار را کامپیوتر داره، البته بستگی به تلاش خودت داره، که می خوای آینده چه قدر زحمت بکشی، به نظر من تلاش ماست که کار و شغل را برای ما جور می کند، البته مشکلات هم بماند،...

خلاصه vander.. اگر واقعا به کامپیوتر علاقه داری، بدون هیچ شکی برو همون درس بخون، 


راستی گفتی مشهد قوی نیست!!!!!!!!!!!! :عصبانی:    نزار اون روی من بالا بیاد!!!.... 

شوخی کردم، معلومه که کامپیوتر دانشگاه تهران بهتره، اما از لحاظ جو درس خوندن مشهد بهتره،... من یکی از رفقام تهران قبول شده، خیلی راضیه ،...

----------


## smile17

ولی به نظر من کلا کامپیوتر و رشته های مرتبط با IT خیلی بهتره و جای کار بیشتری داره البته اگه ایده و وفکر جدیدی داشته باشی

----------


## modirmasool

هرچی میخواد باشه مهم نیست، فقط کامپیوتر تو رشته اش باشه بقیش حله. :لبخند گشاده!: 
من که خودم میخوام اول از همه نرم افزار بزنم.

----------


## Mamdos

> قبولی در کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا خیلی سخته


این تأیید می‌شه، در بین رشته‌های مهندسی احتمالاً کامپیوتر یکی از راحت‌ترین رشته‌ها برای قبول شدن در ارشد هست (از نظر حجم درس مورد نیاز برای خواندن).
ویژگی‌ای که عمران دارد این است که نوآوری و پیشرفت‌های جدید چندان در آن مطرح نیست (مگر در بعضی شاخه‌های خاص). بعضی از کتاب‌های عمرانی‌ها مربوط به ۸۰ سال پیش هستند اما قدیمی‌ترین کتابی که ما تا به حال داشته‌ایم، مال ۱۷ سال پیش بوده (معماری کامپیوتر مانو) و اکثر کتاب‌هایمان هم چاپ دهه‌ی اخیر بوده‌اند. برای من که همین دلیل (در کنار مسائلی مثل سر و کله زدن با عمله‌ها) کافی است تا از عمران بدم بیاید.اما شک نکنید که عمران بازار بزرگتری نسبت به کامپیوتر دارد و احتمالا در عمران درآمد بیشتری خواهید داشت. (الان هزینه‌ی ساخت یک خانه معمولی چندصدمیلیون تومان است اما شاید در سال کمتر از صد نرم‌افزار با این قیمت در ایران تولید شوند) گردش مالی پروژه‌های ساخت‌وساز قابل مقایسه با پروژه‌های نرم‌افزاری نیست.در کامپیوتر مشغول شدن به کار راحت‌تر از عمران است (شغل راحت‌تر پیدا می‌شود) اما درآمد هم کمتر است. یکی از دلایلش این است که نرم‌افزار در حد معمولی «راحت» است و اگر بخواهید در نرم‌افزار درآمد خوبی به دست آورید باید «بالاتر از معمولی» باشید، یعنی مثلاً کارشناسی ارشد را خوانده باشید یا خیلی کار کنید. اما در ضمن بد نیست بدانید شرکت‌های نرم‌افزاری به شدت به دنبال نیروهای باکیفیت هستند؛ مهندس نرم‌افزار و حتی برنامه‌نویس خوب چیزی است که هنوز هم خیلی کم پیدا می‌شود. (اینجا را حتماً بخوانید)
بنابراین اگر انگیزه‌ی زیادی برای یادگیری و کار دارید، و به نوآوری و هیجان هم علاقمند هستید، و دنبال درآمد راحت هم نیستید، نرم‌افزار (و IT) توصیه می‌شود.




> ميگن IT فقط 15 واحد با نرم افزار فرق داره.


 بله این درسته و اگر بیشتر از دروس نظری و کار دانشگاهی، به دروس کاربردی و کار عملی علاقمند هستید IT را توصیه می‌کنم چون تمام درس‌های اصلی (و کاربردی) نرم‌افزار را هم دارد و یک مهندس IT، مهندس نرم‌افزار هم هست به اضافه‌ی مهارت‌های اضافه‌ی کاربردی دیگر. اما اگر به ریاضیات، کار دانشگاهی، پژوهش و ادامه‌ی تحصیل (به خصوص در خارج) علاقمند هستید نرم‌افزار توصیه می‌شود. برای توضیح مفصل در مورد انتخاب بین نرم‌افزار و IT این پست من را بخوانید.

----------


## White.Wit

سلام من نرم افزار خوندم و بعد از ترم 4 وارد بازار كار شدم ....

----------


## elyass-pc

سلام خدمت همه عزیزان
یه سوال دارم.
من امسال مدرک کارشناسیم رو میگیرم.نمی دونم برا ارشد بخونم یا نه. من از دبیرستان برنامه نویسی می کنم. تو C#‎ , asp.net , php , sql server تخصص دارم. و تو زمینه های دیگه مثل UML , SiverLight , jquery ,delphi , oracle دستی تو کار دارم. به نظر اساتید سایت وارد بازار کار بشم یا برا ارشد بخونم.

----------


## mostafah110

> سلام خدمت همه عزیزان
> یه سوال دارم.
> من امسال مدرک کارشناسیم رو میگیرم.نمی دونم برا ارشد بخونم یا نه. من از دبیرستان برنامه نویسی می کنم. تو C#‎‎ , ASP.NET , php , sql server تخصص دارم. و تو زمینه های دیگه مثل UML , SiverLight , jquery ,delphi , oracle دستی تو کار دارم. به نظر اساتید سایت وارد بازار کار بشم یا برا ارشد بخونم.


ارشد بخونی بهتره، به نظر من البته!!!!

والسلام

----------


## abtin5

مگه نميشه هم درس خوند هم يه جايي كار كرد؟ :متفکر: 

كلآ كارآموزي حقوق داره؟

----------


## elyass-pc

اما تو ارشد رقابت خیلی شدیده. دانشگاه های دولتی رتبه های زیر 100 رو می گیرن. شبانه و مجازی و بقیه هم خودتون در جریان هستید که چقدر شهریه می گیرن.
 :ناراحت:

----------


## vandermond

> سلام من نرم افزار خوندم و بعد از ترم 4 وارد بازار كار شدم ....


سلام دوست عزيز
من كه انتخاب رشته م رو كردم و احتمال زياد (خيلي زياد) كامپيوتري (نرم افزاري) هستم. حالا براي استفاده از تجربه شما ميخام ببينم چه طور وارد بازار كار شديد؟ اول كارآموزي بود؟ حقوق كاراموزي چقدر بود؟ آشنا داشتين يا خودتون اقدام كردين؟ توي چه كاري وارد شديد (الان اونجايي كه هستيد چه كار ميكنيد)؟
ممنون ميشم اگه جواب بدين.
اگه ميخاين اينجا نگي ميتوني به صورت پيام خصوصي برام بفرستي :چشمک: .

----------


## modirmasool

بی زحمت همینجا بگین تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن.

----------


## soosoolmashti

من دانشجوي سال آخر كارشناسي نرم افزارم تا حالا هم حدود 5 تا ژروژه سنگين انجام دادم....!

نرم افزار بازار كارش توي ايران عاليه ولي به قول دوستمون بايد عاشقش باشي تا دركش كنيد  :کف کرده!:

----------

